# Just bought a deep fryer.... Glad I did !



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks,

this past weekend I was watching Good Eats with Alton Brown. I just love that show and catch it whenever possible. This episode was "Man food" (Corn Dogs and mini-burgers "ala Gut Grenades" ). He had what looks like a pretty good recipe for Corn Dogs but he was using a pretty fancy looking deep fryer. The only deep fryer I've ever had is a cheap "Fry Daddy" knockoff that's a pain in the butt and the food always tastes greasy. He did a quick segment on choosing a deep fryer so I watched a bit and decided to try and find a decent one. The one he had was a 5 litre capacity, electronic temp. display and control, and an electronic timer all built in. I thought to myself "Yeah, nice unit. It's gotta be $200 at least". Well I looked around at a few stores over the weekend and was pleasantly surprised that you can get similar units for under $100. But all that I could find were not electronic timers and temp controls. I ended up at Bed Bath & Beyond. I found what I believe is the same unit that Alton was using and it was only $89.99. I picked it up and headed home. I decided to make Fish & Chips for my first attempt with the new unit. I just bought a couple of the 1 lb. packages of frozen Cod at Kroger and a seasoned batter mix. I just defrosted the fish and mixed up the batter with beer instead of water. I'm telling you it's the BEST fish and chips that I've had in a long time ! It was as good or better than any I've gotten at a restaurant. I even just picked up a bag of Ore-Ida frozen Zesty fries and cooked them up. They were awesome too ! Neither the fish or the fries were greasy at all. When you can keep the temperature up and use the correct oil, that is what makes all the difference. I don't want to use this thing too much but I've got a feeling that I'll be experimenting with many more deep fried dishes. 

Now I've gotta find a good recipe for Fried Chicken.  :corkysm55


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey John, Sounds great! If you'd care to get a second opinion on just how good your fish and chips is I'd be more than willing to volunteer to do a review!  

I'm been eyeing a couple at Target and Kohls, What was the make & model df'er you got?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Burksee,

it's a Euro-Pro F-1066. I too looked at Target but never did get over to Kohls. The best looking one that Target had was about $69 I think. Like I said, I paid $89.99 for mine. I'd have to say that it's well worth the extra $20. It's got a little more oil capacity (that helps keep the heat more stable when you add the food) and it's 1800W instead of I think 1500W on the one at Target. It's got a nice bright LED digital display of the temperature and timer instead of LCD. So far I love this thing ! I got it at Bed Bath & Beyond.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks John! I'll have to take a short cut thru BB&B to get to Bass Pro Shop!


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Did You Get A Cook Book With It By Any Chance? I'm Looking For Some Venison Cook Times And Temps Along With Duck And Fish. I'm Thinking About Trying My 8 Points Neck Roast In My Fryer And Need Time And Temp.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

No sorry, it didn't come with a cookbook. But I bet a google search may get you some info.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Just Went To Borders Books And Picked Up The Ultimate Turkey Fryers Cookbook By Reece Williams 14.95 It Contains 160 Recipes From Turkey To Fried Shortcake. It Contains Just About Every Thing I'll Ever Need To Know About The New Fryer I Got. Now It's Time To Thaw Out Some Lake Trout And Get Some Drakes Mixed Up And Blow Away The Cabin Blues.


----------

